# St. Augustine Fishing around new years?



## C.J. (Dec 8, 2016)

Father in law wants to fish in St Augustine around new years, anyone know if it is any good that time of year and what to go after? we would contact a guide to take us but wanted to see if it was even worth looking into. 

thanks


----------



## flatsmaster (Dec 11, 2016)

plenty of redfish trout and flounder if ur wanting to fish inshore


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 11, 2016)

flatsmaster said:


> plenty of redfish trout and flounder if ur wanting to fish inshore



This. Intercostal waterway north of st. Augustine has several creeks that hold reds,trout and flounder. You can rent a boat at the marina and do it yourself or there used to be a guide service on A1A heading to vilano beach. I loved to fish that area when I lived down there


----------



## 10gaMafia (Dec 13, 2016)

Lots of jacks and bluefish too


----------



## DrK (Dec 13, 2016)

Sheepshead should be around


----------



## SGACOUNTRYBOY (Jan 2, 2017)

If your still in the area and weather permitting take a run out to 9 mile reef. A lot of structure to choose from.


----------

